# Implantation Bleeding or Period?



## georgiac9 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm supposed to get my period in 3 days and according to my period tracker app, my PMS was supposed to start today. I had unprotected sex technically twice (with the same guy) on February 11 or 12. While I was in the store today, I noticed that it felt as though I had started my period. When I got home, I saw a little bit of blood on my underwear. I know this is TMI, but my urine was a very clear yellow color and there was absolutely no blood. When I wiped the blood off of my underwear, it was a brown color, and when I actually wiped, the blood was a very light pink color. It wasn't like cervical mucus whatsoever, but the consistency of period blood. I have no idea what implantation bleeding is like, and my period isn't this early - if anything it's a day late. Is this implantation bleeding or did my period start early?

Update: Today (Feb. 22) when I woke up and went to the bathroom, my pad had blood on it but there was still no blood in my urine. When I wiped, the color of the blood had turned a tiny bit darker and the blood looked more dry than it looks when I'm normally on my period. I'm extremely confused and don't know if this is implantation bleeding or my period.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

georgiac9 said:


> I'm supposed to get my period in 3 days and according to my period tracker app, my PMS was supposed to start today. I had unprotected sex technically twice (with the same guy) on February 12, but according to my app, my ovulation would have been on February 9. While I was in the store today, I noticed that it felt as though I had started my period. When I got home, I saw a little bit of blood on my underwear. I know this is TMI, but my urine was a very clear yellow color and there was absolutely no blood in my urine. When I wiped the blood off of my underwear, it was a brown color, and when I actually wiped, the blood was a very light pink color. It wasn't like cervical mucus whatsoever, but the consistency of period blood. I have no idea what implantation bleeding is like, and my period is NEVER this early - if anything it's a day late. Is this implantation bleeding or did my period start early?
> 
> Update: Today (Feb. 22) when I woke up and went to the bathroom, my pad had blood on it but there was still no blood in my urine. When I wiped, the color of the blood had turned a tiny bit darker and the blood looked more dry than it looks when I'm normally on my period. I'm extremely confused and don't know if this is implantation bleeding or my period.


I think you might just have to be patient as hard as that might be . If it is implantation then you'll have to wait maybe 5 days before testing . Best of luck to you.


----------

